# Opinions needed on some themes



## NSDdesign (Dec 13, 2011)

I have narrowed my choice down to three. 

Please let me know your opinions on each. THANKS!

Cleo - Responsive Magento Template
http://magento.usthemes.com/zonker/index.php/?___store=english2
http://demoleotheme.com/tattoo/index.php/#


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

http://demoleotheme.com/tattoo/index.php/# but i think there more nice themes available


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

They all SUCK! Just kidding..I like the 2nd theme best


----------



## NSDdesign (Dec 13, 2011)

gnizitigid said:


> http://demoleotheme.com/tattoo/index.php/# but i think there more nice themes available


I agree, but based on what I want to do later and how I want to position and use my site off the cuff, I have narrowed it down to these three, so it's gonna be one of the three.

Thanks for your opinion. Of the dozens of post views, I get two replies....... annoying. If you gonna look at the post asking for opinions in the header, then give an opinion!! hahaha


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

of those 3, i like the first 2 about the same. didn't care for the flow of the third option.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I prefer the second one.


----------



## jefflewis (Aug 30, 2015)

I like the second one. Easier to view and still responsive. I usually just look for functionality that would be difficult to customize with a child theme i.e. product hover action, general look of text and widgets. Colors and placements can always be easily altered.

http://magento.usthemes.com/zonker/i...store=english2


----------

